# Gas Mileage???



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

WHAT IS ON AVERAGE THE GAS MILEAGE FOR A 1986 300ZX N/A ALL STOCK.
I GET ABOUT 20+ ON THE FREEWAYS AND ABOUT 15+ IN TOWN. THANKS FOR THE INPUT.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I get 314 miles per tank maybe a little more


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> WHAT IS ON AVERAGE THE GAS MILEAGE FOR A 1986 300ZX N/A ALL STOCK.
> I GET ABOUT 20+ ON THE FREEWAYS AND ABOUT 15+ IN TOWN. THANKS FOR THE INPUT.


I get about 20 in town , 25 on the highway , and I have a turbo. You might be running a touch rich , or be at a lot lower altitude than me.


----------

